# Spermatic Cord Injection - What CPT code



## ardellt (Nov 12, 2010)

What CPT code would I use to bill out a spermatic cord injection? I have found conflicting codes 64450(Genitofemoral Nerve Block) and 64425(Ilioinguinal/Ilohypogastric Nerve Block).


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 12, 2010)

they have specifically  targeting the nerves mentioned in the descriptor for 64425 and those nerves have to be in the procedure note to bill 64425. I am not familiar with this injection what nerve is being targeted or mentioned in the procedure note you are looking at?


----------

